# What else do we need?



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

If you've read my other posts you'll know that I am new to motorhoming and thus know very little about it. We are however keen to make a short family trip of a few days this half-term week, just to give everything a bit of a shake-down. So, assuming that this 'van came with basically nothing (not even a gas bottle (to be sorted tomorrow) or a mains power lead!) what exactly do I need to buy before we go away?

Obvious things so far would seem to include:
1x Mains power lead
2x Levelling blocks and chocks

Is that is, or is there more e.g.
1x Silver screen for windscreen (though I slept OK in Germany in -3 without one)
1x Pipe for emptying grey water tank, I notice there is a grey hose connector on the waste tank (or will a campsite emptying facility include this?)

I'm struggling to think what else we could need?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Accessories*

Hi

A flexible pipe to assist disposing of the waste could be useful but not really essential. Usually, you can drive to the waste dump point and "park above he grate".

I carry.....

2 x electrical cables (1 x 25m, 1 x 10m)
Long hosepipe
10 litre jerrican
funnel
waste pipe (never been used)
toilet fluid
disposable gloves (use nappy bags in an emergency when handling the loo cassetee etc)
rubber gloves
duck tape
scissors
box of screw drivers, spanners, hammer, screws etc
spirit level
various hosepipe connectors
bit of old carpet for outside the door

Unfortunately the list seems endless and I have forgotten to list some things! On my first trip, I took hardly any of the above - but a screwdriver would have solved a couple of troubles!

The electrical leads are quite good value at Argos.

I had some levelling blocks but one gave way under me a week or so back, so I use a paving slab!

If you are on a site and need something, there is always somneone who will have it!

The more trips out you have, the more you will think "Oh I could do with a ....." etc, but as I say there is always someone to help out.

Russell


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi there,

I will leave all the "Technical" stuff to those who know, but one of the most important things in our "wendy house" is a tin opener! no point filling up all the cupboards if you can't open anything. Matches or something to light the cooker with, a torch, a complete duplicate set of toiletries and loo rolls! Silly basics for the food cupboard, salt, pepper, vinegar, tea, coffee, sugar, washing up liquid, stuff that can be left in during trips.
Am sure you have all the basics like pots and pans and plates and cups. Have always found it handy to have a spare few disposable dish washing cloths too.

You will always find whatever you pack there will always be something you wish you had taken 8O 

Enjoy your adventure

Tina


----------



## 102923 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Suggestion*

I dont know what storage you have in your motorhome but if i could fit them in I would take a few fold up seats and table for outside.

Some bikes can make a big difference for getting around on the campsite etc.. Helps if you have a bicycle rack though 8O


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hellow people

You will be buying stuff years later... there's always something else you decide you "need".

But some sound advice on your first trip is plan well, try camp not far away from a caravan/motorhome accessory shop!

I don't know where you are in the country, but coming to a Rally or Meet is also another safe option, lots of experienced people to help you out and advise you. There's a meet at ?Grantham this coming weekend... fancy it?? we'll look after you and its not far from (dare I say it) Brownhills shop at Newark.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were give the very sound advice to have 2 sets of everything. Keep what you need for everyday life in the MH and then you can go away at very short notice and be sure you have not left your bedclothes / toothbrush/ underwear at home !

We have a shopping bag in the spare room and everything that comes home for washing, repair etc goes back into it as soon as possible so we don't have to gather things up from round the house before we go.

G


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

A good quilt and pillows. 

Ralph


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Cork screw


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

...a good first-aid kit & any regular medication.

Paul


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Accessories*

Wow, thanks everybody. I had wondered what we would do with all the empty cupboards ... now I am wondering where we will put everything  I've printed the thread off and handed to my SO to pack ;-)

Yes, we could perhaps get to Grantham this weekend (it's about 2 hours by car, say 3 by motorhome) but there are a few other things to consider:
1) I have a young son who needs to be kept amused. Are there any suitable children's activities in the approximate area?
2) It's half-term so we'd really like to head off about Thursday to make a few days break. 
3) We must, without fail, be back home (near London) by Sunday lunchtime.

I noticed that Halfords have levelling blocks on the shelf so can pick some up from there. OutdoorBits sell them cheaper, of course, but by the time I have called a 0870 number (which I hate, not just because of the kick-back to the owner of the number but also because my calls to 01* and 02* numbers are free) and then paid the carriage the cost is about the same anyway, so I may as well go to Halfords for the convenience.

A few things I don't understand though:



Rapide561 said:


> Long hosepipe
> 10 litre jerrican
> funnel
> 
> The electrical leads are quite good value at Argos.


Does the campsite with the water not make a hose available for filling?

What's the jerrycan and funnel for?

I know that I need a blue outdoor plug/socket on the motorhome end of the mains lead, but what about the campsite end of it? Is that generally a nice, safe outdoor type plug or simply the not-so-safe 3 square pins that we have indoors at home?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Accessories*

Hi

I have yet to see a hose on a campsite!!

The cables should run ok from site socket to your van. If you want to plug in at home you will need one of these.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...aravaning>C$cip=50357.Caravan+accessories.htm

Jerrican - I use it to fill the toilet flush tank. Not worth getting the hose out for 10 litres of water.

You will also find a cable tidy is useful. There are circular ones (which I find difficult to store) or ones line this...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAINS-ELECTRI...ryZ19296QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There are probably cheaper versions about, but at least you have an idea what you are looking at.

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Accessories*



OilBurner said:


> Wow, thanks everybody. I had wondered what we would do with all the empty cupboards ... now I am wondering where we will put everything  I've printed the thread off and handed to my SO to pack ;-)
> 
> Yes, we could perhaps get to Grantham this weekend (it's about 2 hours by car, say 3 by motorhome) but there are a few other things to consider:
> 1) I have a young son who needs to be kept amused. Are there any suitable children's activities in the approximate area?
> ...


Hi again

Don't buy anything if your coming to Grantham... we'll go shopping Saturday! Until then, you could survive until Sat without hook up, unless someone else going to Grantham has a lead (Kands... have you got a spare one?). The hook up lead (orange with the blue ends) is the male outdoor plug one end and female outdoor plug the other.... UK sites and some continental ones do have the outdoor sockets for the leads.

As for kids, im not bringing mine... we're having a rare weekend alone. Im not sure if anyone else is bringing children, I know of one, but she's only ickle. Bring dvd's and playstation! Saturday the ladies are off shopping at a massive retail outlet. Saturday night theres a meal at the resturant. See the meet page for more details.

Everyone leaves Sunday, so you could set off Sunday am and be home for lunch, roads permitting.

It would be an excellent opportunity to get to grips with your new hobby, I highly recommend it!

PM or Skype me if you need to chat.


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Shane I have a spare lead will arrive on Friday around 3-4 ish, only 3 days to go.

Vince


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Vince

There you go oilburner, thats what I like about MHF, there's always someone out there to help you out.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Accessories*



OilBurner said:


> Does the campsite with the water not make a hose available for filling?
> What's the jerrycan and funnel for?


We have seen one or two hoses but, watching how other people use them ( rinsing loo cassette, showering dogs for example) we'd not use them for drinking water !

The jerry can and funnel addresses the problem of what to do if you are staying put for a day or two onsite and run out of water. You can pack things away and move the whole van to the service point or, as most do, you can carry water in a bucket, jerry can, watering can and so on to the van from the tap. You then have to get it from said container into the van, via a small hole in the side of the van. Hence the funnel. There are many other fixes- including our preferred one of a submersible pump but you can see what others do and chose then.

You might find that 2 hoses are useful. A long one for those taps that are badly sited and mean you can't get the van close and a short one for when you can get close and don't want to unroll the long one.

G

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Oilburner,

Welcome to the forum , as you can see, people here are very helpful.
Most must have items have already been mentioned , but I think yards of non slip matting to line shelves, drawers, cupboards etc. is always useful.
We get ours from places like the poundshop and home bargains rather than accessory shops as it's much cheaper.


Have fun, Sharon & Steve


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Endless and Forever ...*

We have had our motorhome for 8 months and used it lots. We are always adding little itmes (and big) as we see them. The one thing I find very useful is a handful of plastic gloves from the dispenser every time I fill up. These are necessary for when cleaning the cassesttes. Not because ours our nothing but shiny and clean, but becuase we have to touch the tap and often hose that the last few people have been touching. Their own hygeine habits are an unknown. This was particularly high;lighted when I saw a guy 'scooping out a cassette with his bare hands and then holding the pipe and turning taps with same hand. YUCK!

Its funny too that you can think you need something and put it in, never use it for months, take it out and then you need it the very next time.

The £1 shops have never been so interesting though!

Enjoy - we do


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi oilburner
I shall hopefully be on site sometime on Thursday..... I have nearly everything in duplicate :lol: :lol: So I can help you out for sure....
I agree with Shane that this weekend meet would be a great ice breaker for you, your family and your van. Our 14 year old lad will be there sometime on Friday too.... There is a quite large play area right next to the parking area, with all manner of swings and other young kids play stuff, so not knowing the age of your youngster it is difficult to know what they would like/want, but all the adults are just like big kids on these meets anyway, so we all just muck in, so to speak :lol: :lol: 
I think that the site will be about 2.5 hours from North London in the MH, as it is not far off the A1 before the Grantham big roundabout (this is where the shopping is at Downtown :roll: ), and you should find the traffic pretty easy on Thursday. We would love to see you there and you will learn a lot from some of the other guys (and girls) as well, we all love helping each other out :lol: I shall be RV sorting if my pile of stuff arrives in time, so it is simply a case of joining in and asking questions.
When you first arrive, there are a couple of RV's parked up behind the pub, one of them is owned by Eric, who is the resident guru, and he will probably greet you anyway, just ask him for any advice or help and he is always more than willing to assist, so again, just ask.
We really hope that you can make it, and look forward to meeting you....

Keith


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*what to take*

Greetings,



> 2) It's half-term so we'd really like to head off about Thursday to make a few days break.


We have booked into Brownhills at Newark for Thursday so if want to visit the accessory shop there we can advise you what to buy! some of their prices are good, you just have to look around.

We should be having a nice drink in the members lounge in the evening.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

hi, most of the essentials are already mentioned but I always buy some antibacterial hand cleansing gel to save on water, and a wine cooler which is like a gel (they use them abroad) in a cover and you keep it in the freezer it cools your wine quite well and also cools your cans of beer/pop, I got mine from B&M bargains last year for 50p in sale, but they average around £7 normally, Anne


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi OilBurner
You have a PM mate....

Keith


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*What do I need*

Welcome to what could be a worrying stage in Motor Homing but with the help on offer here you will do fine.
My only advice would be to get at least three metres food quality hose - I got mine from a hardware shop - and a couple of different sizes of screw on fixings to go on the tap when you are filling up. Some people use flat rolls of hose but we find the round ones best and store then in a roll, tied with a garden plant strap, in the gas locker. Also look for a plastic 15 litre water carrier as this is lighter and saves space.
Do what the others suggest and above all get out and enjoy it all.
Alan


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the tips, all much appreciated. Upon arrival I discovered that I need more hose fittings(!) and by the time we went home again I had a huge list of things we need to buy.

More importantly though, we had a good time and are now far more familiar with our 'van having used it for the first time


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

We use one of these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/19L-COMET-SUB...hZ003QQcategoryZ76066QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

and one of these to keep the water toped up on our RVs onboard tanks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-CAMPE...hZ008QQcategoryZ36798QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

We find it easier bring the water to the rv than the rv to water on sites that are not fully serviced.

Enjoy your new toy!!!

Dazzer


----------

